

Facebook end on 15 March 2012? WTF? - arxymond
http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/27321/facebook-will-end-on-march-15th/
is this some kind of joke or what ?
======
Geee
This is old news, dated on 13th March 2011. There are over 20K comments on
that article, and most seem to believe it. Amazing that people are so easily
fooled.

------
rorrr
Sounds like bullshit.

